# Just When You Thought It Was Safe To Leave The Kitchen....



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

The missus and I recently had a weekend away with our karate club, we rent a manor house out up in the sticks at Wooler, northumberland, 16 of us and it's generally a great weekend, to much to drink, to much to eat etc. And there's the rub, it's muggins here who does the cooking. Now I don't mind as a rule, this year we had a Christmas theme going so I made it a bit like Christmas at sea and we all pushed the boat out. One of the lads dad is a butcher and he sorted us out the biggest turkey I've ever clapped eyes on, I had to crown it, remove the legs, bone and roll them to get it all in the oven. It was without doubt the best turkey I've ever tasted. One of the sweets I did was baked jam roll. Now I'm not one for rattling me own cage but it's always been a speciality of mine. It goes down a storm. Was quite funny watching the karate club seniors pulling rank fighting over the last piece.
The pay off for all this pampering I do for them is there's never any quibbling about which room me and the missus get, there's only one with a four poster in it and it's ours.

However somehow or other I've managed to get roped in to boning everyones Turkey out this Christmas, and spent the whole of yesterday making and freezing enough baked jam roll to do the fleet ready for distribution Christmas eve, they filled me full of beer and caught me off guard. And here's me thinking I'd hung my whites up years ago.(Cloud)


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Be honest here Kev I bet you just loved it, slipping on the whites again and running Your kitchen. Best of all it turned out well and everyone enjoyed it. That says it all.

Now.....about next year....

Don


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Don Matheson said:


> Be honest here Kev I bet you just loved it, slipping on the whites again and running Your kitchen. Best of all it turned out well and everyone enjoyed it. That says it all.
> 
> Now.....about next year....
> 
> Don


Yeah I did Don, wer'e already booked up for next year. Walking into the kitchen smells just like the 2nd cooks corner used to on the tankers. Brings back loads of good memories. Can't beat it.


----------



## Diver (Oct 7, 2010)

Galley memories, we were towing two other ships from San Diego to the Philippines and the Captain had purchased enough steak and lobster for the Christmas dinner , when it was served the cook brought lobster and a hot dog 
Captain said whats this? cook said I forgot to thaw out the steak but its no big deal, He was put off the ship as we passed Guam the pilot boat picked him up.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Kev, I'm an enthusiastic cook - how about giving us your recipe for Baked Jam Roll - reading your post has really got me fancying it !


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

Reminds me of a time I went on holiday to Portugal with my Mum, all the Brits in the resort decided it would be a good idea to have a barbecue, because I was the only one with any catering experience I was shanghied into doing the cooking.

The day of the aforementioned BBQ turned out to be shall we say weather challenged !

Luckily I managed to do the cooking and everyone did not come down with food poisioning !


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Yesterday I was a very proud Dad. For my 22year old Son prepared and cooked the Christmas Dinner, and it was spot on. The only traqining he has had has been watching the celebrity telly Chefs. If only we had a Merchant Navy I reckon he would make a good Grocer, he is very careful with his pennies.(Jester)(Thumb)


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Gareth Jones said:


> Kev, I'm an enthusiastic cook - how about giving us your recipe for Baked Jam Roll - reading your post has really got me fancying it !


Secrets in the pastry Gareth, will post soon.


----------

